# Unterschiede SATA Stromanschlüsse



## snuggle (12. Dezember 2007)

*Unterschiede SATA Stromanschlüsse*

Moin   

Ich bin verwirrt, wie sich verschiedene SATA Stromanschlüsse unterscheiden. Gibt es da einen elektrischen, nicht mechanischen Unterschied zwischen verschiedenen SATA Serien, z.B SATA und SATA2?

Phänomen: ich habe Probleme mit Laufwerken, wenn ich sie direkt an die SATA Anschlüsse eines BeQuiet 450W Netzteils anschließe. Ich muss den Adapter von Standard IDE Strom auf SATA benutzen, der beim XFX n680i Board beiliegt.

- eine SATA2 Samsung Festplatte wird nicht erkannt.

- ein SATA NEC/Sony DVD Brenner wird erkannt, aber der Laufwerksschlitten lässt sich nicht Öffnen  :-o weder beim Post noch wenn das Betriebssystem geladen ist.

Nur wenn ich die Power Adapter verwende und diese an einen "normalen" 4 Pin Stromanschluss anschliesse funktioniert es.
Ist nicht weiter schlimm, außer dass ich gern die weitere Kabelverlängerung eingespart hätte.
Aber kann mir jemand erklären warum?

snuggle


----------



## uuodan (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Unterschiede SATA Stromanschlüsse*



			
				snuggle am 12.12.2007 09:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Ich bin verwirrt, wie sich verschiedene SATA Stromanschlüsse unterscheiden. Gibt es da einen elektrischen, nicht mechanischen Unterschied zwischen verschiedenen SATA Serien, z.B SATA und SATA2?
> 
> ...



Anscheinend sind die SATA-Stecker mit zu wenig Spannung versorg. Das klingt zwar merkwürdig, aber was sollte es sonst sein. Denn bei Laufwerken (also CD, DVD, ...) geht der LW-Schacht imho immer auf, wenn genug Spannung / Strom drauf ist; egal, ob POST, Bootup oder im OS. Da deins allerdings streikt, wird wohl die Spannung zu gering sein; vielleicht solltest du mit dem Multimeter mal nachmessen... Bei der HD kann ich mir ähnliches vorstellen - oder wird sie im BIOS angezeigt? Wenn sie nicht anspringt, dann ist wiederrum entweder die Spannung oder der Strom zu klein. Irgendwie merkwürdig.


----------



## Snake74147 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Unterschiede SATA Stromanschlüsse*



			
				uuodan am 12.12.2007 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> snuggle am 12.12.2007 09:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



S-ATA 2 Anschlüsse passen auch an S-ATA1 - anderherum geht es soweit ich weiß nciht, da nicht genug Saft kommt.
Kann mich da aber irren, habe mich mit S-ATA nur im gröbsten aueinandergesetzt - viele Geräte sind bei mir noch IDE - aber HDD für HDD wird im mom S-ATA2


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Unterschiede SATA Stromanschlüsse*



			
				Snake74147 am 12.12.2007 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> S-ATA 2 Anschlüsse passen auch an S-ATA1 - anderherum geht es soweit ich weiß nciht, da nicht genug Saft kommt.



bezüglich der stromversorgung gibt es keinen unterschied zwischen sata1 und 2, lediglich die geschwindigkeit der datenübertragung und der stecker des datenkabels wurden geändert.

der einzige unterschied, der mir zwischen beiden beschriebenen szenarien einfällt:
der sata-stecker vom netzteil sollte eine 3,3v ader haben, der adapter anturgemäß nicht.
allerdings ist 3,3v im sata standard vorgesehen und auch wenn (oder gerade weil) es kaum genutzt wird, sollte es deswegen keine probleme geben.
möglich wäre natürlich, dass schlichtweg der sata kabelstrang/stecker/... des netzteils beschädigt ist.


----------

